# Hyatt High Sierra--any McDonald's nearby?



## Denise L (Feb 9, 2006)

My 6 year old special needs daughter needs to have a McDonald's nearby for comfort reasons  . I looked at the McDonald's website and could not locate one near the Hyatt High Sierra (thinking of renting there). Does anyone know of one near Incline Village, and if so, how far away?

We stayed at the Embassy Lake Tahoe and there was one right behind the resort within walking distance.  She still talks about it.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 9, 2006)

You can find this with McDonald's restaurant locator. Entering the Hyatt's zip code (89451) in the locator indicates that the nearest Micky-D's are about 12 miles away.


----------



## Denise L (Feb 10, 2006)

*Thanks, Dave!*

Thanks for the post. I guess 12 miles is a bit far, but it might work out in the summer when there isn't snow.


----------

